# Frog hunting?



## browningabolt

When is the best time and best way to get some frog legs? I have always wanted to do it but don't really know when the best time is to go or the best way to get frogs. Any info would be of great value. Thanks alot people. A-Bolt


----------



## dobes

Go at night . Shine the shore with a flashlight while moving slow . When you see one , spear him .


----------



## wally-eye

Check the fishing guide for the correct dates AND methods allowed to harvest frogs....

They are tasty buggers when you can find them...just about my favorite food if I can find somewhere that has them and cooks them correctly.


----------



## outdoor junkie

Friday nights at Gracies in New Lothrop, all you can eat.:corkysm55


----------



## Sparky23

Memorial day weekend double check on that but 95% sure, go out on a warm night and listen for them, then go towards the area where you hear the most frogs talkin and then simply close in on them and stick um. And they are not always in close to shore we have got them a couple hundred yards off shore on pads.


----------



## browningabolt

I have also heard of using a pole with a red worm and catching them,using a long pole. Are they afraid of the light?


----------



## swampbuck




----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Right at sunset. Buy a gig pole and spear, take the canoe or kayak out in and around the reeds and plants and have fun. Remember the bug spray. They eat the mosquito's that are out on the plants near shore so you'll get tore up without the bug spray. Keep them in the mesh 5-10 lb potato sacks but make sure they are dead or they'll crawl out when you arent looking. Sometimes we used to put a wooly bugger fly or a fake spawn egg on the line and put it in front of their noses and they would grab it. Don't know if that is still legal?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

browningabolt said:


> I have also heard of using a pole with a red worm and catching them,using a long pole. Are they afraid of the light?



The light stuns them for a few seconds.


----------



## Sparky23

Im not sure if catching them is leagal or not, it does work good, we used to just put a peice of rag on a hook, personally i think giggin them is funner, they arent to scared of the light most of the time you can get right up to them and poke um, anyone have a good way of killing them after you get um? We normally just smack there heads on the boat but they just kinda get brain dead and still are alive for hours.


----------



## fasthunter

I love frog legs, but have never actually pursued them. I told myself last year I was going to catch a snapping turtle during season and try that as well. (I eat everything...lol!!) This will be on my to do list when I get a chance. Sounds fun, and the wife and I both enjoy froglegs.


----------



## wally-eye

Sparky23 said:


> Im not sure if catching them is leagal or not, it does work good, we used to just put a peice of rag on a hook, personally i think giggin them is funner, they arent to scared of the light most of the time you can get right up to them and poke um, anyone have a good way of killing them after you get um? We normally just smack there heads on the boat but they just kinda get brain dead and still are alive for hours.




Its legal but there is a certain season AND way that they can be harvested. Its in the new fishing guide that I don't have handy as its out in the boat 
somewhere..................

I remember as a kid back in the 50s going with my father and getting half a burlap bag full of those big ol bull frogs. My mother loved them except it used to freak her out every time she cooked them as the legs tend to kick a little in the hot skillet.........lmao..............but boy they were good........

We used a cane pole, a hunk of line off the end and a red hair trout fly......put it in their face and they were hooked and then in the bag.


----------



## Fecus

I think that frogs are attracted to light like some bugs. I've had them flock to me while shining a light.


----------



## Moss_835

Can someone double check what I am reading in the 2008 fishing guide. On page 9 in Table 2 about amphibians and reptiles it says if I am reading it right " Frogs may be speared but NOT with the aid of artificial light". When did this change ? ( I think I"ve been breaking the law for sometime now ) IF this isn't a recent change.

Thanks 

Moss


----------



## M1Garand

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Amphibians-reptiles_229740_7.pdf


----------



## rick

You need a spear with barbs on it, otherwise they bury in the mud and are hard to find. I have shot a ton of them with little kids bows, they do a good job of holding the frogs. My boys and I would go waist deep in the northern swamps every year in persuit of these tasty morsels. Im not sure if there is a frog to small. If you shot them with a bb gun they seem to dissapear in the mud.


----------



## Sparky23

I am glad somone posted that, i did not know that we had been breaking the law by using lgiths at night. I am just wondering now how the hell the DNR wants us to get them, its not as much fun and much harder during the day. Did this rule just take effect? whats next no lights for bowfishing!


----------



## folpak

i started getting frogs last year and the best way i found to do it with out spearing with a aid of a light was to get a fishing pole a big hook and a nightcrawler if he wont bite the worm after putting it in front of him lay it right on his nose! sum will still jump and leave. thinkin about a big trebel hook for the ones that arent hungry. we ended up with over a few hundred last year. limit every night we went. yummmmm!! PS i didnt see anything in the book last year about this not being leagle if u see it and i missed it let me know. plz thnx


----------



## keyman

no light ...thats crazy talk ...come on down to Indiana. My boys grew up " Going frog gigging" I think the best is about a 9 ft gig,we use a small jon boat , and a good flashlight. At one time the law let us use 22 cal.hollow points but I still like a gig.


----------



## to far gone

When I was a kid my brother and me went all the time. we speared them. we started out going at night but learned day time was just as good. mom I think started getting tired of them and told us we couldnt use the spears anymore so we started catching them by hand. mom and dad finally put there own season two week season on us. Dont see those big bull frogs very often any more so I havent done it in years.


----------



## wally-eye

Yep its in this years (08) fishing guide, NO LIGHTS can be used in the taking of frogs........:rant:


----------

